# Franchi O/U's



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone shoot a Franchi Renaissance O/U here? 

If so, how do you like it?


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

I shoot a Franchi Diamond in 28 and love it.
Fox


----------



## gundog1 (Jul 21, 2009)

ya I just got a new one this season and love it. I have a few and still do.


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

I've got the Veloce in 20ga and it is going on 8 years. No major issues with this one and it carries really well.

A few years ago I picked up the Renaissance in 12ga and I like that one as well. Handles lead loads pretty decent and does even better with heavier steel duck loads.

Overall, I have been pretty happy with the both of them. Let me know if you have any specific questions or if you want to kick one around a bit.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

I use a Franchi Alcione Field 28" 12ga for pheasant hunting and I use a Franchi Renaissance Classic 26" 20ga for Grouse and Woodcock. I like both guns but I like the Renaissance Classic better because of the weight and how it fits me.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Can i hi-jack your thread?

Anyone shoot a I-12 Franchi?


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Rugergundog said:


> Can i hi-jack your thread?
> 
> Anyone shoot a I-12 Franchi?


I've hi-jacked my share over time here. Be my guest. :lol:


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Can I hijack the hijack of the thread?:lol:

I am looking to purchase a early 80's Franchi Falconette for the wife. PM me if intersted in selling


----------

